# More Recalls Due to Salmonella Risk



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I know I'll be thinking a little harder about what I'm giving my dog after the amount of recalls in recent history.
Continuing with the rash of food and treat recalls in recent history...

Kasel Industries is voluntarily recalling all of their products manufactured in Denver, CO (between April 20, 2012 and September 20, 2012) due to possible salmonella contamination. Their recall includes the following brands: Boots & Barkley, Bixbi, Nature's Deli, Colorado Naturals, Petco and Best Bully Stick. More information can be found at:
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-f...erous-brands-of-dog-treats-due-to-salmonella/


Nutri-Vet is voluntarily recalling all Nutri-Vet and Nutripet chicken jerky products due to possible salmonella contamination. More information can be found at:
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/nutri-vet-recalls-chicken-jerky-dog-treats/


Honest Kitchen is voluntarily recalling specific lots of their Verve, Zeal and Thrive foods due to possible salmonella contamination. More information can be found at:
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/honest-kitchen-recalls-dog-food/
http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/TheHonestKitchenRecallRelease.pdf


----------

